# road oil



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

We live out on a gravel road and had it oiled this week to prevent all of the dust. This is the first time we oiled; the dust here is unbelievable. They use a pine oil, not petroleum. They doused it pretty good. so far the dogs have stayed off of it, but it is only a matter of time. Any suggestions on wht to use to clean that off? No one at the office had any good ideas. I KNOW they will, at some point, track that inside!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

This may sound kind of goofy, but you might want to try mayonnaise. I don't know how it will work, but I've taken a few chemistry classes in my day, and one thing I've learned is that likes dissolve likes. I'm assuming pine oil is some sort of oil emulsion, and so is mayonnaise. It's worth a try because you probably have some in your fridge.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

> one thing I've learned is that likes dissolve likes.


I didnt know that. Well, now thinking on it, at some level I guess I did, just never put 2+2 together... As soon as the dork squad gets their paws in it, that is the first thing I will try!


----------



## mystic breeze (Oct 3, 2006)

you also might want to try dawn dish soap that takes alomost anything out


----------

